# Pineapple/papain/bromelain



## Julia Rose (Dec 15, 2002)

I understand that papain and bromelain are enzymes present in pineapple and that they are good for digestion. I would like to know what kind of experiences others with IBS-C have had with all 3 of these. I have found that some canned pineapple for evening dessert seems to help my C, but pineapple juice seems to make me worse. I've never tried just the enzymes or pineapple products that list themselves as having either or both of those enzymes in with them. Opinions and experiences, please?


----------

